# 

## RK3DSW

http://awards.rdrclub.ru/request/

        :

1)         ADI     40      (      )     21  2014 ;

2)          (          http://www.rdrclub.ru/),         ( :       ,         ),  ""   ADI   ""     ;

3)      ADI ,      ;

4)      http://awards.rdrclub.ru/certificate/

SWL         email  awards(at)rdrclub.ru     . 


http://rdrclub.lan23.ru/showthread.php?t=356  &page=12

      , 73!

----------


## RK3DSW

,    ADI   "   " ** ,    QSO:
http://awards.rdrclub.ru/request/

----------


## RK3DSW

13  2022     ** .       :
http://www.rdrclub.ru/ldra

    :

----------

